# Por Larranaga (Cuba) Lonsdale (regional) Cigar Review - PL Lonsdales RE Germany



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

First, I do not know anyone who pays $10 average for this smoke, as stated here - paid $17 and it is great! Potential? Time will show. Buy a box? D...

Read the full review here: Por Larranaga (Cuba) Lonsdale (regional) Cigar Review - PL Lonsdales RE Germany


----------

